

Ask HN: Chrome Can't Make Attachments in GMail? - mstefff

Using latest Chrome browser with Ubuntu 9.10. I've tried 100 times to send an email in GMail with an attachment. The email sends fine every time - but WITHOUT an attachment?<p>How do you make a web browser that doesn't work with your web services?<p>Anyone else experiencing this?
======
sorbus
Chromium 4.0.249.78 (36714), Arch linux, installed a week or two ago (so
pretty much the latest)

Works perfectly; it's just you.

Have you tried sending just a plain text file of maybe a KB max to yourself?
Perhaps google is blocking whatever you're trying to send; have you done the
same in firefox? Or on a different operating system?

... wait, this is HN, not a Chrome support site/helpdesk. Perhaps you should
ask them? Submit a bug, try to reproduce the issue on another system, etc.

